# Women: Do you wear high heels, how old are you, and how often do you wear them?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What the question says. Please state your answers. I'm curious about the stats of women and heels.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I am 23 and I wear them sometimes.  I have two pairs.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

23 and never.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Knife said:


> 23 and never.


Do they hurt your feet? I used to never too until I started seeing these really good looking and high quality designer shoes. Got them second hand at a bargained price.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

22 and like 7-10 days in a year..I cant walk comfortably in heels but i love them..i would look around 5feet 9 inches if i wear 'em


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I know I'm a man, and probably not qualified to post in this thread, but I just had to say it...

High heels are sexy!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I know I'm a man, and probably not qualified to post in this thread, but I just had to say it...
> 
> High heels are sexy!


agreed specially Red n black sandles:boogie:teeth


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> I know I'm a man, and probably not qualified to post in this thread, but I just had to say it...
> 
> High heels are sexy!


Thank you. 



Ashley1990 said:


> 22 and like 7-10 days in a year..I cant walk comfortably in heels but i love them..i would look around 5feet 9 inches if i wear 'em


Me too. The ones I got I love the way they look, but they aren't as comfortable as flat shoes. They were hurting my feet at first, but I am getting a little used to it now.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

MidnightBlu said:


> Do they hurt your feet? I used to never too until I started seeing these really good looking and high quality designer shoes. Got them second hand at a bargained price.


Tbh I've never worn a pair long enough to know if they hurt my feet hehe.
I've been a jeans n plimsolls girl my whole life so I don't really ever see myself wearing them. I see them as being a formal or party/clubbing shoe for the most part, and I don't really go to clubs or dress up ever. The only time I ever considered buying a pair was for work 'cus other ladies were wearing them. 
If I was ever going to buy a pair I'd probably get something like this: http://store.drmartens.co.uk/p-5533-dr-martens-darcie-boot.aspx


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Even when I went clubbing I never wore high-heels. I just used sandals or boots. It's not safe to walk in heels when drunk. Only when I did bar hostessing in Japan did I use them but I only had to walk from table to table or to the bathroom. I was sitting 98% of the time. Did get a few comments about how I walked funny but whatever. My feet just don't react well with sandals or heels. I get cuts from the straps digging in. I think heels are sort of masochistic.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Almost never. Only when I feel I have to. Never to work.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

No offense, but I think most females look skanky wearing high heels. Very few can pull it off. 

Then again, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I love high heels!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm 20 but I only wear them well rarely. They aren't good for your feet and can mess them up when your older plus I'm more of a converse girl


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I would wear them if they didn't kill my feet.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I love heels. I wear them every day at work (not super high ones) and anytime I have the opportunity to get dressed up I like to wear them. it is true that your feet adjust to them...although I still won't wear 4" or higher if I know I'm going to be walking a fair amount.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a bad experience with wearing heels once. Never wore them again. Most heels don't look too appealing to me.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm 21 and I rarely wear heels. I own a few pairs, but I feel like I walk too funny in them to wear them public. I love the way they look...I just wish I could figure out how to walk properly in them. :b


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Only boots, I mean, I like a good pair of heels, but I'm rather particular and haven't seen anything cute lately. Rather wear comfortable shoes though, for regular wear.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

27 and never. I can't even walk in them.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

everyone stares when I wear high heels :boogie


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm afraid of stairs and escalators in heels.
In high school, I had a friend who fell down the escalator because she was wearing heels. She had to use crutches for about a month after that.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

20 and never, can't for varies reasons but mostly because I don't want to be over 6 foot tall. 

Arnie, there probably is a good reason why they stare.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 23 and I wear them maybe 1-2 times per month. Basically for formal events or the occasional night out. The heels I do wear aren't super high though. I like wedges because they provide more support.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love shoes and I wear high heels nearly every day at work with my jeans. On my off time I'm most often in trainers. I try to switch evenly between the two so that my feet don't get too deformed. as it is they look like they should be sandblasted and recoated with teflon.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I rarely wear high heels. I will for some special occasions, but that's it. I'm not a fan of them. However, I do like wedged heels.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> everyone stares when I wear high heels :boogie


Do you have pictures?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

15, Never. Wore high heels one time to my brother's wedding. It was horrible.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm 16 & I've never worn high heels. I think with me being Pigeon Toed it would be a challenge since I take enough caution just going up & down stairs.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm 28 and I never wear them. I hate heels. They're uncomfortable and I have no desire to appear any taller than I already am.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty much everyday, maybe wear a flip-flop/sandel or skate shoes once a month. Though in the winter I wore my heeled boots everyday. I hate kitty heels. My newest spring heels are around six inches.



















I dun got no foot problems what so ever. Though, then again I rarely go out. Heh. Not shoe obsessed, I jus like how confident they make me feels & make mah bum bum look cute. :yes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ very cute!

I wear them all the time, I'm short and I feel so uneven without them, and I don't have issues walking in them. I'll bring a pair of flats if I'm going to be out for a long time though. And if I'm going to be doing something more active, of course I wear the right shoes for that too.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No way. I'd injure myself in those things lol But i used to wear them when i was 7 for playing dress up.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I am pleasantly surprised by this thread.

I am a male, and I DESPISE high-heeled shoes with a burning passion. The obsessive popularity brings out my violent urges.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

AfarOff said:


> I am pleasantly surprised by this thread.
> 
> I am a male, and I DESPISE high-heeled shoes with a burning passion. The obsessive popularity brings out my violent urges.


Haha why? I used to not like them, but I became more feminine after my teen years and after seeing women wearing them and the pretty shoes, I got two pairs. One is wedges and the other has a platform so it's not too high. I debated about selling one because they are uncomfortable, but I will have to take a big loss, money wise.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm 243 and never ever. They look so painful and uncomfortable. It p*sses me off that so many celebs are seen in heels, especially if they have kids. I hope they trip chasing after them. And I don't think heels are the safest option if you're pregnant. Heels/wedges/platforms almost disgust me frankly. I like comfort, I don't care about 'fashion.' Give me $100 to shop at the Vans store, I'll be sooo happy.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I love a lady in high heels!!! :yes


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

23-almost-24 and only wear them on special occasions or going out. I work in a lab so obviously high heels are a no-no there. I love the way they make my legs look but my feet are practically dying after a couple of hours of dancing or walking.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Pretty much everyday, maybe wear a flip-flop/sandel or skate shoes once a month. Though in the winter I wore my heeled boots everyday. I hate kitty heels. My newest spring heels are around six inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty feet. :yes


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm 22 and I never wear them. (unless I'm at home just dressing up for fun.) ^_^ I have worn them in public before, but only a couple times and it was ages ago. They make my feet and legs hurt. I don't like to wear things that aren't comfortable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Easier to just show a bit of cleavage to look sexy than wear heels.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I never wear them. I can barely walk in them and they kill my feet. My feet are screwed up enough as it is..I have a hard enough time just finding tennis shoes that are comfortable. I think my arches are too high.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I love high heels, although I don't wear them often because flats are a lot more comfy. Maybe once a fortnight. I am 22.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

21 and I wear them all the time sometimes really hight for nights out and lower during the day


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

If I'm going to a bar or something, always. Apart from that, very rarely. They kill my feet


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't wear high heels, I enjoy being soundless-and efficient- when I walk.
I also don't think they're comfortable.


----------

